# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Prof.Dr. Rufi Osmani kandidat në Gostivar

## Modesti

Disidenti i njohur shqiptarë nga Gostivari ish prefekti i Gostivarit dhe ish deputet në parlamentin e irjm kandidohet sërish për prefekt të Gostivarit si i pavarur. Sipas sondazheve nga forume të ndryshme, dukshëm udhëheqë ndaj oponentëve të tij që vinë prej partive politike.

Personalisht i uroj sukses dhe kthim në politikë, që aq shumë e kanë dëshiruar një numër i konsiderueshëm i shqiptarëve në IRJM.

Gjatë mbledhjes së nënshkrimeve, sipas disa informatave që vinë nga Gostivari (gazeta koha), për z. Osmani njerëzit kanë pritur në radhë që të japin firmën e tyre për kandidimin e tij, kështu që për 3 orë janë mbledhur 3000 nënshkrime, që ka tejkaluar 5 herë numrin e kërkuar për regjistrim të kandidaturës, ky numër me siguri është rritur në ndërkohë. 

Urime z. Osmani që tani, ndërsa Gostivari të mburret që ka burra si Rufi Osmani, sepse këtë njeri e respektojnë edhe nga qytetet tjera në irjm.

----------


## BAC4

Mos behem shoum romantik, Rufija perher ka qene dhe do ngele nje mendjemadh, maksimumi atij eshte te behet nje lider lokal, sepse per lider kombtar i mungon madheshtia e liderit, i mungon sharmi dhe sjellja. Ai hidherohet si femije, i iken betejes me ata qe duhet te ndeshet dhe u hakmeret femijve te tyre, hakmeret te ato qe skan faj dhe sdin cka eshte tu ndodh..

Ky eshte psihopat dhe smeriton te udheheq asgje.

----------


## Modesti

> Mos behem shoum romantik, Rufija perher ka qene dhe do ngele nje mendjemadh, maksimumi atij eshte te behet nje lider lokal, sepse per lider kombtar i mungon madheshtia e liderit, i mungon sharmi dhe sjellja. Ai hidherohet si femije, i iken betejes me ata qe duhet te ndeshet dhe u hakmeret femijve te tyre, hakmeret te ato qe skan faj dhe sdin cka eshte tu ndodh..
> 
> Ky eshte psihopat dhe smeriton te udheheq asgje.


Nëse e njeh mirë, do të bësh punë të madhe të na tregosh ndonjë fakt?! Unë nuk e njoh personalisht mirëpo sa e di unë ai u burgos për flamur më 97', apo jo?! Dhe ndodhitë njohura të Gostivarit ishin pikërisht për flamur se ky njeri e vuri në shtizën e Komunës Flamurin Shqiptarë, e para komunë shqiptare ku valoji flamuri Shqiptarë aq sa valoji ishte komuna e Gostivarit në irjm.

Për këtë Rufi Osmani u dënua me 13 vjet e gjysmë burg, keni harruar? Ky njeri nuk ndejti duar kryq kur doli nga burgu pas dy vjet e gjysmë, por magjistroi dhe më vonë edhe doktoroi në lëmin e ekonomisë.

Më duket se disa parti i ka kapë paniku me kthimin e tij në politikë! Nuk e kuptoj pse?

----------


## BAC4

> Nëse e njeh mirë, do të bësh punë të madhe të na tregosh ndonjë fakt?! Unë nuk e njoh personalisht mirëpo sa e di unë ai u burgos për flamur më 97', apo jo?! Dhe ndodhitë njohura të Gostivarit ishin pikërisht për flamur se ky njeri e vuri në shtizën e Komunës Flamurin Shqiptarë, e para komunë shqiptare ku valoji flamuri Shqiptarë aq sa valoji ishte komuna e Gostivarit në irjm.
> 
> Për këtë Rufi Osmani u dënua me 13 vjet e gjysmë burg, keni harruar? Ky njeri nuk ndejti duar kryq kur doli nga burgu pas dy vjet e gjysmë, por magjistroi dhe më vonë edhe doktoroi në lëmin e ekonomisë.
> 
> Më duket se disa parti i ka kapë paniku me kthimin e tij në politikë! Nuk e kuptoj pse?




Rufiun e njoh mire dhe po ta them qe eshte nje idiot hakmares tek ata qe skan faj dhe jane te pambrojtur. 

Sa i perket burgut, rufiu ka ndejt 9 muaj ne burg te cilin nuk mund ta quajm burg sepse ka qene dhome e vecant dhe ka pas trajtim te vecant. Se dyti ai nuk ka qene aspak i maltretuar apo i rahur. Se treti nqse ai duhej te jete per 13 vite ne burg, si doli aq shpejt. Arsyeja eshte Branko Crvenkovski dhe dakordimi per te ju nenshtru atij dhe per aktivizim te mundeshem me kerkes te tij. Brankoja eshte Godfatheri i balkanit, ai e ngriti Aliun, ai do e rezoje, ai do ngreje Rufiun per qellime te veta dhe do te shfrytezoje indirekt dobesine ne karakterin e tij per te manipuluar me ate. 

Dhe per fund dua te them qe Rufiu i 1997 nuk eshte Rufiu i 2009. Dallimi eshte shum i madh, prej nje patrioti, ambiciozi i motivuar ne vitin 1997, tash eshte shendruar ne nje monstrum, idiot, i udhehequr nga hakmarja dhe ai monstrum nuk do te beje asgje pervec se nje percarje permes shqiptarve dhe vellavrasje. Nese nuk e njeh dhe nuk me beson!!! Shko takohu nje dite bisedo pak me gjere, do shofish cfar filma ka ai.

----------


## Modesti

> Rufiun e njoh mire dhe po ta them qe eshte nje idiot hakmares tek ata qe skan faj dhe jane te pambrojtur. 
> 
> Sa i perket burgut, rufiu ka ndejt 9 muaj ne burg te cilin nuk mund ta quajm burg sepse ka qene dhome e vecant dhe ka pas trajtim te vecant. Se dyti ai nuk ka qene aspak i maltretuar apo i rahur. Se treti nqse ai duhej te jete per 13 vite ne burg, si doli aq shpejt. Arsyeja eshte Branko Crvenkovski dhe dakordimi per te ju nenshtru atij dhe per aktivizim te mundeshem me kerkes te tij. Brankoja eshte Godfatheri i balkanit, ai e ngriti Aliun, ai do e rezoje, ai do ngreje Rufiun per qellime te veta dhe do te shfrytezoje indirekt dobesine ne karakterin e tij per te manipuluar me ate. 
> 
> Dhe per fund dua te them qe Rufiu i 1997 nuk eshte Rufiu i 2009. Dallimi eshte shum i madh, prej nje patrioti, ambiciozi i motivuar ne vitin 1997, tash eshte shendruar ne nje monstrum, idiot, i udhehequr nga hakmarja dhe ai monstrum nuk do te beje asgje pervec se nje percarje permes shqiptarve dhe vellavrasje. Nese nuk e njeh dhe nuk me beson!!! Shko takohu nje dite bisedo pak me gjere, do shofish cfar filma ka ai.


Gjithçka është e mundshme, fundja edhe ai është njeri dhe ka filluar të merret me "politikë"! Nuk kam asnjë arsye mos të të besoj i nderuar, sepse unë bazohem në të kaluarën, por tani s'di si qëndrojnë punët, mund të ketë ndryshuar Rufiu, fakt është edhe kjo.

----------


## h_one_y

Njeri teper i mencur, e meriton ti fitoje zgjedhjet. Une nuk kam qene ne Gostivar kur ka qene prof. Rufiu kryetar, po tash kur shkoj nuk mund te kalohet me veture nga rradha e gjate, sepse rruget jane shume te ngushta dhe te parregulluara. Desha te them me duket se nuk ka punuar shume Nevzat Bejta .

----------


## Tigrimelara

Kjo qe i behet Rufiut eshte skandaloze, BDI-ja nuk duhet te lejoje te ndodhe kjo eshte humbje direkte per BDI-ne vete, ne te gjithe e dime pse eshte denuar Rufiu kure eshte denuar, i bie qe ky shtet nuk ka ndryshuar me 2001, ka shume sot ne politike qe kane qene ne burgjet e Maqedonise, Tahir Hani, Xhevat Ademi, Hazbi Lika, cfare duhet tash te behet mos lejohen edha kta qe te futen ne politike, dhe ne te pranojme denimet qe i ka dhene shteti Maqedon per Shqiptaret si te sakta, ky eshte ofendim shume i madh per ne te gjithe si Shqiptare.
Rufiu duhet te jete ne gare dhe suksese.

----------


## Ali Pasha

Per fat te mire, sipas lajmeve te A1 Rufi Osmani do te kete te drejte te garoje per poziten e kryetarit te komunes se Gostivarit. Gjithnje sipas A1it, vetem 5 dite e paskan shpetuar Rufiun te kete mundesi te garoje, sepse me 4 shkurt te 2009 behen 10 vite te nevojshme per shlyerjen e evidences ndeshkuese te denimit 7.5 vjetesh. Ndersa Rufiu e paska dorezuar kandidaturen me 9 shkurt te 2009.

----------


## Modesti

*Rufi Osmanit i pranohet ankesa, do konkurojë për Gostivarin *  

13/02/2009 


Gjykata Administrative e Maqedonisë  e ka pranuar pozitivisht ankesën e Rufi Osmanit për t`u kandiduar për kryetar të komunës së Gostivarit në zgjedhjet vendore të 22 marsit. Vendimi i Gjykatës Administrative ka hedhur poshtë vendimin e Komisionit Komunal Zgjedhor në Gostivar , i cili vendosi që të hedhë poshtë kandidaturën e Osmanit.

Komisioni Komunal Zgjedhor njoftoi se për refuzimin e kandidaturës së Rufi Osmanit është bazuar në Kodin zgjedhor, gjegjësisht nenin 7 të tij alineja 2 në të cilin thuhet se të drejtë për tu zgjedhur edhe për kryetar komune ka çdo shtetas i Maqedonisë nëse nuk është i dënuar me vendim të plotfuqishëm gjyqësor me burg pa kusht mbi 6 muaj.

Profesori aktual në UEJL- në Tetovë, Rufi Osmanit, ish-kryetarit të Gostivarit, i cili në vitin 1997 ishte dënuar me 13 vjet e 8 muaj burg për shkak të refuzimit të tij për të hequr flamurin kombëtar nga komuna e Gostivarit. (INA)

----------


## RaPSouL

Ja ngriten poenat pak Rufiut keto te BDI-se me kete rast.
Megjithate kryetari aktual duhet te pershendetet me komunen  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Nuri Bajrami

Pse Rufiu?
SEPSE:
I vetmi njeri që e kundërshtoi ashpër vazalitetin dhe servilitetin ndja pushteteve sllave dhe politikës antishqiptare duke filluar që në kohën kur ishte deputet dhe:
Mbeti reprezentuesi më i fuqishëm dhe më i guximshëm i vullnetit të shqiptarëve të Maqedonisë, që si askush më parë bëri përpjekjen më serioze politike, për ngritjen e nivelit të barazisë reale ndëretnike në Maqedoni, me mjete paqësore dhe demokratike. 
La postin e deputetit në mandatin e parë të tijë  si shqiptari më i sukseshëm dhe i pazëvendësuar deri më tani në Parlamentin plural të Maqedonisë, për t`u kthyer në bazë që të rikonfirmojë vullnetin e shqiptarëve, për vazhdimin e misionit për ekulibrimin e të drejtave njerëzore dhe kombëtare në Maqedoni.
Morri në supe të kontestojë nëpërkëmbjen e të drejtës së përdorimit  të flamurit kombëtar nga garnitura maqedonaso shqiptare LSDM – PPD për shtatë vite me rradhë, e rregulluar jo me ligj por me një marrëveshje të fshehtë joformale për përdorim intern, nën nivelin e përdorimit të flamurit në kohën e komunizmit.
Qëndroi stoikisht përballë torturave të egra dhe ç`njerëzore policore, për skaj tragjedive shumë të dhembshme familjare dhe shëndetësore.
Me mbrojtjen e tij në aspekt juridik gjatë procesit të montuar të gjykimit maratonik, la pa tekst avokatët dhe kolegjin gjyqësor, detyroi përfaqësuesin e padisë që të flladitej me padinë nga sikleti, si dhe kryetaren e trupit gjykuese të ndërpresë disa herë në ditë seancat gjyësore për t`u konsultuar më porositësit  dhe fabrikuesit e procesit gjyqësor.
Detyroi edhe ligjëdhënësit të zgjasin paraburgmin nga tre në gjashtë muaj se nuk ja dilnin dot ta përmbyllin gjatë tre muajve, pasi nuk  kishin llogaritur mirë se ndër shqiptarë ekziston një i tillë që mund t`ua prishë hesapet.
Nuk pranoi asnjë kafe të vetme prej askujt, por harxhoi një pjesë të madhe të pasurisë së tij private dhe familjare, për të përballuar koston e kësaj odiseade tragjike të nëpërkëmbjes së shqiptarëve. 
Përskaj ofertave të shumta nga të gjithë subjektet politike për pozicione shumë të larta politike, qëndroi i pastër dhe i qartë në qëndrimet e veta dhe dëshmoi se nuk ja ka pas kurë lakmi pushtetit.
Kush ka vepruar kështu në politikën shqqiptare deri më taani????????????

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> Mos behem shoum romantik, Rufija perher ka qene dhe do ngele nje mendjemadh, maksimumi atij eshte te behet nje lider lokal, sepse per lider kombtar i mungon madheshtia e liderit, i mungon sharmi dhe sjellja. Ai hidherohet si femije, i iken betejes me ata qe duhet te ndeshet dhe u hakmeret femijve te tyre, hakmeret te ato qe skan faj dhe sdin cka eshte tu ndodh..
> 
> Ky eshte psihopat dhe smeriton te udheheq asgje.


Ndersa ti je AJDITENTI !!! 
E njeh ti Rufi Osmanin a, ose ja fut ashtu kot ?!!
Nqs se ka ndonje burre qe duhet te udheheq me kombin shqiptar , ai burrrreeee eshte RUFI OSMANI ( Zoti i dhashte jetete gjate )! 
Pik se pari sa i perket intelegjences rralle burre ne Maqedoni po biles edhe ne bote mund tia kaloj Rufiut. 
Nuk e levderoj se e kam vlla, ose djal axhe ose dicka tjeter, ne fakt asgje se kam, por ama sikur edhe hasem te kesh njeriun , te pakten fole te verteten. 
Rufi Osmani i vu themelet e PDSH ( e cili ma vone e tradhetoj ), mos kishte qene Rufi Osmani sot nuk do te ishte as Pdsh-ja. 
Nga ana tjeter akuzon Rufiun se i iken betejes?!! Ciles beteje i ka ikur?!! Ndaj kujt eshte hakmarre ?!! Sjell fakte ketu, e mos me sjell propaganden e Nevzat Lesh Bejtes!!!
Po si do qe te jete, kete ua garantoj une, qe as ne ender nuk do ti fitoni zgjedhjet! 
Populli duron , por ama di edhe te gjykoj! 
Ju duruam 5 vite , tani do te ndjeni gjykimin tone!!!

ROfte Rufi Osmani !!!

GV_USA

----------


## Modesti

Në konventën e Iniciativës qytetare të Prof.Dr. Rufi Osmani, sot në Gostivar morën pjesë mbi 10 000 qytetarë. Pamja ishte madhështore, ndërsa programi ekonomik i Prof. Rufiut për çdo lëvdatë. Të zgjedhurit e Rufiut këtë program thanë se do ta praktikojnë me afate të parapara dhe se ky program do të praktikohet prej ditës së parë kur të merret komuna e Gostivarit nën udhëheqjen e Prof. Rufiut. 

Prof. Dr. Rufi Osmani nuk përjashton mundësinë e formimit të një subjekti të ri politik nën udhëheqjen e tij, parti kjo të cilën shumica shqiptare në IRJM e presin qe sa më shpejtë të formohet.

----------


## PYRRHUS

> Pse Rufiu?
> SEPSE:
> I vetmi njeri që e kundërshtoi ashpër vazalitetin dhe servilitetin ndja pushteteve sllave dhe politikës antishqiptare duke filluar që në kohën kur ishte deputet dhe:
> Mbeti reprezentuesi më i fuqishëm dhe më i guximshëm i vullnetit të shqiptarëve të Maqedonisë, që si askush më parë bëri përpjekjen më serioze politike, për ngritjen e nivelit të barazisë reale ndëretnike në Maqedoni, me mjete paqësore dhe demokratike. 
> La postin e deputetit në mandatin e parë të tijë  si shqiptari më i sukseshëm dhe i pazëvendësuar deri më tani në Parlamentin plural të Maqedonisë, për t`u kthyer në bazë që të rikonfirmojë vullnetin e shqiptarëve, për vazhdimin e misionit për ekulibrimin e të drejtave njerëzore dhe kombëtare në Maqedoni.
> Morri në supe të kontestojë nëpërkëmbjen e të drejtës së përdorimit  të flamurit kombëtar nga garnitura maqedonaso shqiptare LSDM  PPD për shtatë vite me rradhë, e rregulluar jo me ligj por me një marrëveshje të fshehtë joformale për përdorim intern, nën nivelin e përdorimit të flamurit në kohën e komunizmit.
> Qëndroi stoikisht përballë torturave të egra dhe ç`njerëzore policore, për skaj tragjedive shumë të dhembshme familjare dhe shëndetësore.
> Me mbrojtjen e tij në aspekt juridik gjatë procesit të montuar të gjykimit maratonik, la pa tekst avokatët dhe kolegjin gjyqësor, detyroi përfaqësuesin e padisë që të flladitej me padinë nga sikleti, si dhe kryetaren e trupit gjykuese të ndërpresë disa herë në ditë seancat gjyësore për t`u konsultuar më porositësit  dhe fabrikuesit e procesit gjyqësor.
> Detyroi edhe ligjëdhënësit të zgjasin paraburgmin nga tre në gjashtë muaj se nuk ja dilnin dot ta përmbyllin gjatë tre muajve, pasi nuk  kishin llogaritur mirë se ndër shqiptarë ekziston një i tillë që mund t`ua prishë hesapet.
> ...


Vazhdojme perpara.
Fitorja eshte ne duart tona, kjo eshte 100% e sigurte vetem mos harojme nje gje, pushteti sllavo-maqedon do beje perseri cmos qe t'a neutralizon levizjen popullore ne krye me Rufiun. Ne me nuk mendojme per komunen se me 22 mars do e marim, ne tani me mendojme ti bejme balle politikes servile te BDI,PDSH,PPD karshi politikes sllavo-maqedone. Te perkujtojme se BDI eshte ne koalicion me partine sllave ne pushtet e cila,
1.Kurre nuk do pranoje nje ligj social per ish luftetaret e UCK,
2.Kurre nuk do pranoje (as ne ender) qe gjuha shqipe te jete gjuhe zyrtare ne shtet krahas maqedonishtes,
3.Kurre nuk do pranoje flamuri dhe simbolet etnike shqiptare te perdoren ne nivel shteteror dhe gjithnje ne cfardo menyre do tentoje qe pjesen perendimore ta mban te izoluar nga investimet ekonomike qe tu nxije jeten shqiptareve e te marin rrugen e mergimit. Kete politike sllavo-maqedone kane perkrahur partite shqiptare ose nuk kane mundur ti bejne balle nga 1991 deri me sot.

 Po c'bejme ne ? Ne vazhdojme aty ku ngelem, vullneti i popullit eshte i madh,frika nuk ekziston, jemi ato qe ishim ne '97 dhe 2001 kur proceset u nderprene ose u minimizuan, jemi te etshem per perparim kombetar e ekonomik,gje qe na takon por gjithsesi e perseris qe do te pengohemi ne cfardo menyre nga pushteti. Po, te jemi te sigurte se as radhet tona nuk i kemi te pastra gjersa kemi aktiviste qe vrapojne pas Rufiut, ta ndezin cigaren me nje shkrepse te BDI e raportojne te partia meme e spiunit Thaci. Po, nuk i kemi problem keto se politika e Prof.Rufiut eshte transparente sepse po kerkojme vlerat qe na takojne dhe e themi hapur mirepo jam pak i merzitur mos bejme gabimin e vjeter e ti presim kundershtaret me "bakllava".  Tmerohem kur shoh qe pereth profesorit shoh sigurimin (Xhati Cajla e Musa crnokoshuljashi), vertet si ato edhe shumica nga ne jeten do jepnim per profesorin mirepo jam i sigurte qe tutje profesori do duhet te angazhoje nje sigurim te mirefillte, jo per mbrojtje ose per tu be balle ushtrise se BDI dhe PDSH por per ti be balle vet pushtetit. Une jam i sigurte qe rruga drejt pushtetit do jete perseri shume e rezikshme prandaj duhet mos bejme gabimin e '97, le te pregatitemi tani si duhet se nuk mjafton vetem perkrahja e popullates te pambrojtur per ti bere balle pushtetit sllavo-maqedon sepse kushtet politike ne maqedoni nuk jane pjekur dhe aq sa duhet te mos them qe nuk do piqen asnjehere.  Pershendetje, shkojme perpara.

----------


## Modesti

* Besa Besë !*

_Në një atmosferë Evropiane, konventa e kandidatit të pavarur për Kryetar të Gostivarit Prof.Dr. Rufi Osmani shqiptarët treguan se dinë të organizojnë këso evenimente gjigante dhe dinë të respektojnë diturinë, trimërinë, vizionin e njeriut i cili rrjedh nga po ky popull për këtë popull._


Shkruan: Alisetar Ramadani  Nyon
07.03.2009

Asnjëherë në historinë e shqiptarëve të Maqedonisë nuk janë mbledhur aq njerëz rreth një njeriu! Edhe në të kaluarën shqiptarët bënin tubime madhështore, siç ishte manifestimi gjigant në Shkup në vitin 1991/92 kur mendohej se kishte mbi 200 000 shqiptarë të ardhur nga të gjitha anët e trojeve etnike dhe nga diaspora. Por, ky ishte tubim partiak, i organizuar nga një parti-lëvizje popullore PPD, ndërsa manifestim individual siç ishte e Prof.Dr. Rufi Osmanit mbrëmë me 06.03.2009 asnjëherë nuk ka ndodhur në Maqedoni!

Ne të interesuarit, në diasporë e përcollëm përmes internetit drejt për së drejti në Ustream TV, pamjet nuk mund të përshkruhen, impozante, salla ishte e vogël për ti grumbulluar të gjithë, ndërsa flitej se aty ishin mbi 10 000 qytetarë!

Shikuar nga këndi ynë këtu në diasporë, na la përshtypje të jashtëzakonshme organizimi perfekt i manifestimit, shprehim me kënaqësi të gjitha lavdëratat për organizatorin, gjithçka shkonte sipas planit të paraparë. Ne që jemi në mërgim këso organizimesh shohim vetëm këtu, ndërsa në vendlindje nuk kemi hasur së paku deri në mbrëmjen e konventës së Rufi Osmanit të ketë organizim aq serioz dhe të përkryer. Kjo tregon se puna e përkryer filloji me Rufi Osmanin në Gostivar që në konvetë, dhe Gostivari të mburret dhe të qëndrojë kokë lartë që ka Prof.Dr. Rufi Osmanin banor të tyre.

A merr fund me kaq puna e Prof.Dr. Rufi Osmanit?

Do të ishte gabim fatal nëse profesori i nderuar koncentrohet vetëm në Gostivar sepse ne e dimë kapacitetin e tij që ai mundet më tepër. Kur na u desh Rufiu ne i bëmë apel të hapur që të vi të na viziton sepse ishte në pyetje UT, dhe erdhi, na i tregoji hallet e UT në atë kohë, që tregon se gjithmonë ishte i gatshëm të qëndron afër popullit të tij, edhe pse me mija km larg atdheut. I lodhur nga tubimi në tubim, në tërë Zvicrën, i rraskapitur, pa gjumë, gjente fuqinë që të na dëgjon edhe atëherë kur pyetjet ishin nga një herë provokative nga individ të caktuar. Tani, pas gati 12 vitesh, mbase ju kthye politikës, ne përsëri nga diaspora i bëjmë të fala që Gostivarin po se po, por edhe për vendet tjera ku jetojnë shqiptarët e ka për obligim të kontribuon, ne e kërkojmë këtë dhe i bashkëngjitmi besës se do ta ndihmojmë në çdo pikëpamje. Kapaciteti intelektual i Rufiut (nuk i drejtohem me zotëri, sepse nuk i pëlqen fort ta thërrasim ashtu) ka përmasa ndërkombëtare dhe besoni se është shumë i respektuar në Evropë dhe SHBA. Kemi fat që është shqiptar, kemi fat që ju kthye politikës, sepse një intelektual i mirëfilltë që nuk ka nevojë për asgjë e din mirëfilli se i duhet popullit të vet dhe angazhohet për ta ndihmuar atë, ky është Rufi Osmani.

Koha është për ndryshime! Apel popullit shqiptar në vendlindje nga diaspora

Koha ka tejkaluar, dëmet janë të mëdha nga ata të cilët i dolën zot njëri pas tjetrit duke ndërruar petkun qeveritar herr në pozitë herr në opozitë. Mund të flasim për Rufiun me epitete më të larta, më të shkëlqyeshme, më superiore, por nuk ka njëri në rruzullin tokësor që ka shkopin magjik dhe të riparon atë që është dëmtuar me vite brenda natës! Andaj, as Rufi Osmani nuk e ka shkopin magjik, por ka diçka tjetër, ka programin politik, ekonomik, social, atë duhet lexuar me kujdes, atë duhet kontrolluar me kujdes, duke shikuar afatet. Nëse premtimet janë se gjatë programit afat shkurtë të realizohet ajo çka duhet të realizohet dhe këtë e ka premtuar Rufiu, ajo do të bëhet, por ju duhet të keni durim, ta ndihmoni edhe ju që afatet të respektohen. Apeli jonë është që ju të keni besim tek Rufi Osmani sepse din çka premton, din si mund të realizohen afatet din me kë të komunikojë, dhe din të mban besën, prandaj edhe na thërret në besa-besë, kjo duhet të jetë reciproke e jo vetëm ne të kërkojmë nga ai, por edhe ai nga ne ka të drejtë të kërkon.

Mbase intelektual i mirëfilltë, Rufi Osmani gati 12 vite qëndroi anash, por nuk ishte pasiv, punonte, jepte idetë e tij, propozimet, sugjerimet, tani kur u kyç edhe vetë personalisht në politikë me siguri e ka kalkuluar mirë se çka e pret! Me siguri është i vetëdijshëm se populli shqiptarë para se gjithash pret shumë nga ai, dhe se do të kërkon shumë nga ai, dhe si i tillë e pranon këtë sfidë jo të lehtë që të përballet përpara pengesave të shumta politike, por është i gatshëm të dalë karshi kësaj sfide. Mençuria e Rufi Osmanit karakterizohet pikërisht te durimi dhe momenti i volitshëm për të intervenuar, dhe si duket kjo është pika shumë e fortë e tij.

Ne i dëshirojmë sukses njeriut të pa mposhtur Rufi Osmanit, dhe mund të themi lirisht se me këtë njeri lind shpresa për ditë më të mira për të gjithë, por më së shumti për shqiptarët.


marrë nga: http://www.dervendi.com/forum/showth...=2057#post2057

----------


## Alienated

www.rufiosmani.com

Mire beri qe doli vet - i pavarur.
Eshte mire qe ne cdo komune te dalin kandidate per kryetare komunash persona qe s'jane pjese e asnje partie politike, e qe do jene te gatshem te udheheqin me komunat, per t'i sherbyer popullit, jo kryedashit te partise.

Uroj qe Rufi Osmani te jete nje shembull pozitiv i personit (jo partise) ne udheheqjen e komuniteteve e qe ne te ardhmen per zyrat e komunave te kandidohen individe - jo parti.

----------


## besar_atb

> www.rufiosmani.com
> 
> Mire beri qe doli vet - i pavarur.
> Eshte mire qe ne cdo komune te dalin kandidate per kryetare komunash persona qe s'jane pjese e asnje partie politike, e qe do jene te gatshem te udheheqin me komunat, per t'i sherbyer popullit, jo kryedashit te partise.
> 
> Uroj qe Rufi Osmani te jete nje shembull pozitiv i personit (jo partise) ne udheheqjen e komuniteteve e qe ne te ardhmen per zyrat e komunave te kandidohen individe - jo parti.



Po ama sa kam info menjehere pas zgjedhjeve mendon te formoj nje subjekt politik te ri ne FYROM.(kshtuqe do perlyhet perseri)

----------


## Alienated

> Po ama sa kam info menjehere pas zgjedhjeve mendon te formoj nje subjekt politik te ri ne FYROM.(kshtuqe do perlyhet perseri)


besar
Cdokush ka te drejte te provoje te formoje subjekt politik, nese mendon se nje gje e tille eshte e nevojshme. 
Nuk jam ne rrjedha me ngjarjet per te thene se sa jane ambiciet e Rufi Osmanit per te formu nje parti te re, por nese nje subjekt i ri do kishte ne thelb *sherbimin ndaj elektoratit* per te thyer rehatine e binomit PDSH - BDI te cilet konsiderojne elektoratin si sherbetor te tyre, atehere le te formoje nje tjeter parti.

Rufi Osmani eshte edhe ekonomist, mendoj se din t'i beje "hesapet" se cfare i duhet e cfare mund te beje. Qe kur ia futi Arbeni dhe Menduhi, Rufiu s'u degju te perzihet ne politike, merrej vetem me veten. 

Tani garon per udheheqjen e komunes se Gostivarit, dhe shanset per te fituar jane shume reale. Por nese do krijoje parti politike, ai duhet te dije se ku eshte qendra e vendosjes, ku "qendiset" fati i shqiptareve, ku ndikohet, dhe duhet qe te grumbulloje rreth vetes njerez qe duan seriozisht te angazhohen per te miren e te gjitheve, jo vetem per xhepat e tyre te thelle.

Ndoshta e kam thene dhe ne ndonje tjeter teme qe me heret kemi diskutuar per Rufi Osmanin, gjithsesi po e rithem per cdo rast:

Rufi Osmani tani eshte rikthyer ne formen e intelektualit. Deri tani ka qene vetem nje njeri i mencur dhe i zoti. Tani eshte dhe intelektual.

Per te qene intelektual nuk mjafton vetem te jesh i mencur apo i afte. Duhet te jesh i mencur, i afte por dhe te kesh bo*le, qe me ate aftesi apo mencuri t'i ndalesh hovin dikujt qe te demton vazhdimisht, e qe t'i ofrohesh ne sherbim komunitetit (edhe perkunder konforit eventual personal).

----------


## Modesti

Nëse Profesor Rufiu formon subjekt të ri politik, ma merr mendja se partitë e vogla do t'i bashkëngjiten dhe do të shuhen, kështu që përsëri do të mbesin në skenë 3 eventualisht 4 parti politike shqiptare në irjm.

Sipas vlerësimeve të kapacitetit intelektual të Rufiut, ai do të mund t'i përmbledh partitë e vogla në një subjekt.

----------


## Progres

> Nëse Profesor Rufiu formon subjekt të ri politik, ma merr mendja se partitë e vogla do t'i bashkëngjiten dhe do të shuhen, kështu që përsëri do të mbesin në skenë 3 eventualisht 4 parti politike shqiptare në irjm.
> 
> Sipas vlerësimeve të kapacitetit intelektual të Rufiut, ai do të mund t'i përmbledh partitë e vogla në një subjekt.



Rufi Osmani mund ti permbledh partite e vogla,mirepo keto parti jane vetem karierista me te cilen duan te perfitojne me shume se sa realisht mund te japin per partine psh. hysni shaqiri sa nenshkrujti marreveshje per zgjedhje me Dr-ne,pastaj kerkon qe bartes liste ne Saraj te jete i tyri ku ne Saraj bdk-ja ka 10 vota,pastaj ka kerku shume edhe ne Likove,dhe kjo nuk eshte normale.

Rufi Osmanit i deshiroj vetem nje fitore ne Gostivar,qe ta rrezon ate pisin tjeter prej aty...

----------

